

Netflix Roulette API - wlj
http://netflixroulette.net/api/

======
nacs
So is this information scraped from the Netflix website or is this
using/relaying the official API that used to exist from Netflix but is now
closed to new applicants?

Either way I don't see how Netflix would let this site continue. The domain
name containing their brand name probably just makes it more likely to happen.

~~~
Bradle
[http://andrew.codeusa.net/post/83792164852/things-i-didnt-
ex...](http://andrew.codeusa.net/post/83792164852/things-i-didnt-expect-to-
happen-today) This is why (I'm friends with the developer)

